# Future color of my Pup



## Aroeder95 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all! I just have a question on what everyone's opinion is as to what color my little girl is going to turn out to be. Sire is black/red saddle while the Dom is solid black. Here is a photo of my puppy as well. 10 weeks old.


----------

